# Imperial Guard Full Chaos Conversion



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section for this...

But any who, I'm tired of the fact that in classic and modern fluff chaos have access to a very similar range of armour and troops as the imperial guard of the false emperor.

Yet on the board we only have cultists now, thank you GW for listening and bring them back, but now, IG are not Battle Brothers in the allied rules with CSM. Also, they cannot take marks and have no chaos devoted wargear.

So I want to make a full conversion of the IG codex to chaos. Different options yet a similar feel, include the classic Chaos armies such as, The Blood Pact, The Lost and the Damned, and Stigmartus.

I was wondering before I really get into it, how many people would be
A: Willing to help me make it
B: Willing to help me balance it.
C: Willing to play them?


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

I'm up for it! I'm not an experienced WH40K player so I can't be sure about how things will actually work out on the battlefield (yet). However I am a bit of a perfectionist which comes in handy with the crunch and rather gifted at writing fluff when I put my head to it. Heck I could write an entire codex full of mutated monstrosities created by Fabius Bile just because the guy is so f*cking brilliant:grin:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

There used to be a codex called 'The Lost and Damned' that contained these traitor armies, who were so much more organised and better equipped than their cultist brothers. Two examples of these armies are The Sons of Sek and Blood Pact.

As for who would play you, in all honesty, if you use the guard codex I'd have a hard time thinking of anyone who'd have a problem facing you. There are some units you may have to scratch build (stalk tanks) if you want your army to be true to the old fluff, but other than that they usually use all the gear guardsmen use.

I could help with writing fluff (I'm a creative writing minor), give you links to helpful bits for conversions and search for anything you'd need to help.

http://www.1d4chan.org/wiki/Lost_and_the_Damned
A link to a page on a wiki called 1d4chan, which contains the ramblings (usually well made and informative) of the tg board on 4chan.com.

























The personal army of Dave Taylor, which looks incredible haha There's a good example of what a Stalk Tank used to look like (it's a scratch build)


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd certainly be more than willing to jump in on writing stat-lines and fiddly-diddling points for balancing as it's something I've been on and off home-brewing for a while.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Snip


Sexy! Also thank you for reminding me of the stalk tanks I had completely forgot about them.

Well it looks like there is at least some interest; I will start writing up stuff on Wednesdays night and go from there. My goal for the most part will be to make the codex in 3 parts, Armour, Soilders, Cultists.

I would tonight but I have a hema class. <3 Danish Longsword!


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Just tell me what I can do and I'll be happy to help^^!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm also here to help haha


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Just tell me what I can do and I'll be happy to help^^!





Ddraig Cymry said:


> I'm also here to help haha


I didnt forget you two.


----------

